# Solid Gold Brand Dog food.



## bityrock (Aug 18, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone on here is familier with Solid Gold brand of Dog food and if so what there take is on it. I am look into starting to feed it to my Foster Dane and am looking at the Wolf King for her. Also have a friend that is looking for a food for her sheltie. 

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Good food IMO, I would recommend most of their formulas for sure.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Good food IMO, I would recommend most of their formulas for sure.


Same here!


----------



## Echo! (Sep 7, 2008)

*Excellent*

I've had great experiences with Wolf King.  Excellent food in my opinion.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I have had my Danes on Solid Gold for about 4 years now and they have done great on it. I have had them on Wolf King. When Magnum was younger we had him on the Blue Bag. I cant remember what it was called. He was a hard keeper and it helped put weight on him since he was so active as a youngster. Hemi my female is coming in to heat so we plan on breeding her, as she has finaly turned 2. We are going to start her on Wolf Cub because i plan on feeding the pups that. We have never used puppy food for our danes but this food is formulated correctly for large breed puppys. The lady who makes this food breeds danes. If you go where they sell Solid Gold and ask for a booklet on it it tells about her and about all the foods she makes.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

They have an interesting news page that talks about some of their recalls.

There is also a bit in there about being skipped over by the WDJ last year and not to worry, just an oversight. Phewww, what a relief knowing that’s just an oversight stemming from miscommunication.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Solid Gold is great food! My daughter uses it for her German Shorthair Pointer. She started out on the Wolf Cub, but now is on Wolf King. Perfect teeth, good skin, etc. The vet says she's quite a specimen of the breed! We all attribute that to feeding Solid Gold! :smile:


----------



## Belgian2008 (Jan 18, 2009)

The first three ingredients in this food are grains. We note that whilst the manufacturer has recently changed the fish products in its forumlas, we are unable to locate a guarantee on their website that the ingredients are free of ethoxyquin. The food contains a useful range of fruits and oils, though tomato pomace is primarily filler.


----------

